# 1842 vs 7/32 vs 3/16 Tubes .047 Wall Test !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went to my shooting spot this am, temp was right at 80deg

I brought out my test ammo bag and shot 4/8 steel, 7/16 steel, 1/2 steel and my 214gr egg lead weights. All at 7 inch static, and a 36+ Inch draw and all looped.

*1842*:

3/8" steel = 292 fps

7/16 steel = 265 fps

1/2 steel = 237 fps

1/2oz lead = 200 fps

*3/16od x 3/64 W*:

3/8" steel = 272 fps

7/16 steel = 265 fps

1/2 steel = 235 fps

1/2oz lead = 207 fps

*7/32od x .047W*:

3/8" steel = 257 fps

7/16 steel = 245 fps

1/2 steel = 230 fps

1/2oz lead = 197 fps

*My Take !*

1842 is still the king from my point of view, by a pretty good margin. The 3/16od is not bad, but its 3/8" steel performance is not up to snuff.

The real downer is the 7/32" ... took that off my sling when I got home and will use this for making cuffs, unused goes for sale. It had a much different feel than the black, much more sponge like, much like Dub Dub, but no where the speed.

Interesting morning, I was looking for much better performance .... it is very, very hard to beat 1842, with 1745 a close second. I will keep 1842, 1745 and this 3/16 x .047 wall for my looped tube configurations. I will also keep 5/16od and Green dub dub for single tube configurations ........... everything else I will get rid of !

wll


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for doing the back-breaking work for those of us who have NO CLUE what to get....I think some 1842 might be my first tubes. Getting tired of cutting flats and I haven't really even started this game. haha


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> Thanks for doing the back-breaking work for those of us who have NO CLUE what to get....I think some 1842 might be my first tubes. Getting tired of cutting flats and I haven't really even started this game. haha


1842 is awesome stuff with 1745 right next to it. 1745 may be a bit better for some heavy ammo (+200grs) but can't clarify that.

If you shoot 3/8" to 1/2 inch steel and 5/8" marbles, 1842 will send this size very fast.........but the secret is the elongation factor... you MUST shoot in the 500-525% elongation range (some folks shoot even more) to get this kind of speed, and you will get it. Draw length and elongation % is the secret to getting your ammo moving ! Your tube life will be less, but for me, I don't care, if I get 300 shots and the tubes break, so what ........if I'm getting 265fps with 7/16" steel at a 36" draw, or 240fps with 1/2" steel at the same draw I'm in heaven !!!!

500% elongation is truly the secret for all tubes to get the speed you may want ! I have learned this after many, many, many months of trying everything under the son !

I started doing this in earnest after reading Henry's recent test and the speed he was getting with 1842's ... I did not follow his advice in the beginning, If I would have, it would have saved me lots and lots of testing !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Going out again to see if the 3/8" steel speed changes with the 3/16od x .047w tubes ... I hope so maybe they are warn in a little as I used them today !

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's right respectable velocities considering the mass of the ammo...especially those cannon ball lead weights.
THANKS for doing this research.

I agree...if you get 300 shots and a tube breaks, so what? It's a super cheap hobby. If someone is that poor that they can't buy tubes they either should be working and not playing with slingshots or find a decent job.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I let 'er zing again this am ... just shot the 3/16od x.047w as that is what I'm interested in. Temp was 80deg like yesterday !

3/8" (54gr) steel was clocking at 284+fps and 7/16" (86gr) steel at 265+fps, did not shoot any thing else.

Some findings !

For me, this tube really likes to be shot against the wall, a good size difference in speed between yesterday's 3/8" and today's 3/8". I shot some that I did not pull back all the way ..... I'm talking just not against the wall, and speed fell off to the 270's+fps with 3/8" Pull back against the wall !

The more and more I shoot and test the more I very much realize the importance of the elongation factor .... it truly makes a big difference (remember every 1/4" is 1.25" in draw length) ... it doesn't take much for your speed to dip if your static length is too long ! ------ shooting actively make a big difference also.

This tubing seems to like ammo a bit heavier than 1842, more like 1745, but I think a bit faster, being its wall is .047 and 1745's wall is .055. I'm liking this tubing as it seems a very good replacement for Chinese 1842 and 1745 ...

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That's right respectable velocities considering the mass of the ammo...especially those cannon ball lead weights.
> THANKS for doing this research.
> 
> *I agree...if you get 300 shots and a tube breaks, so what? It's a super cheap hobby. If someone is that poor that they can't buy tubes they either should be working and not playing with slingshots or find a decent job.*


Chuck, I could not agree with you more !!!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My fork attachment on this tubing is a Larks Head knot on a paracord gypsy tab, I'm doing this with the hope of increasing tube life at the attachment point, I'll see if it works after a week or so of heavy (for me) shooting.

Here is a side view, but you'll understand:









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Up and at it again this after noon .. it is HOT as heck 100 deg when I arrived and when I left it was 106+

Anyway, shot the 3/16"od x .047W (To be known from now on as 3/16M for medium wall as they make a .031 wall too) and the ammo was just flying ----- did not bring the chrony but I know speed and this stuff was going out fast. Shot a 3/8" steel at the old abandon house window at 48yds, at all I saw was a instantaneous streak of silver and it was there NOW ... Holy [email protected] !

If there is a bit of a downside to this tubing is shooting ammo in the 86gr and below, you do get occasional finger slap, more so than 1745 it seems, and being it is 3/16"od it is a little cluttered in the average pouch hole.

So far so good with this stuff.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was in the low 80's at 8 ish this am. sent a few down range and speed looked very fast. Had about three shots at some good size starlings at about 30yds out and 20 feet high. These guys are very, very skidish and soon as they see me move, they are gone. Next week I'm buying a blind as there is no other way to stay hidden !

When I got home I measured the draw weight on these tubes ..... at ~36"+ and a static length of 7 inches, I get 19 1/2 lbs, about 2 1/2 lbs more than my 1842's ... With this pulling weight and the medium wall thickness, these tubes do send 'em for sure, but with a bit more draw weight than 1842 and more finger slap .. time will tell if they last as long ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got a few feet on 3/16od x.032 Wall in and set up a sling ... will try this tomorrow. At 36"+ draw length it has an anemic 14.75lb draw weight ....We will see !

wll


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Love this thread!!! I would like to know your speeds when temps are in the 100's....Here in Northern KY we rarely ever see high temps. At this time I'm shooting with rubber bands or therapy bands until I can source out some tubes....


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> Love this thread!!! I would like to know your speeds when temps are in the 100's....Here in Northern KY we rarely ever see high temps. At this time I'm shooting with rubber bands or therapy bands until I can source out some tubes....


I did a post a bit ago after shooting in the morning and the temp being in the 100's ..... tack on another 15-20fps to just about everything. Temp plays a big part in elastics ability to contract fast.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Just got a few feet on 3/16od x.032 Wall in and set up a sling ... will try this tomorrow. At 36"+ draw length it has an anemic 14.75lb draw weight ....We will see !
> 
> wll


Well I just tested this 3/16"od x .032 wall ... and this stuff is *JUNK *. I got back to the office and ripped it off and threw the other 6 feet away, pure junk for my use, it shot 5/8" marbles at 207-211fps, what good is that ? the 3/16"od x .047 wall shoots the same marble at ~260 fps (no it is not worth the .45c to send it to someone for free, you are wasting your time) .... As shot through the chrono I watched the marble nose dive to the desert floor some 40-50 yds away.

*ALL *my slings are set up for power, they are *ALL* set up to shoot good weight ammo hard, and they are *ALL *set up with hunting in mind. If my equipment is not performing to my liking .... it is gone, this stuff is gone !

wll


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Wll the 3/16m is simple shot tubing correct? I am hoping I bought the right stuff yesterday...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sanch said:


> Wll the 3/16m is simple shot tubing correct? I am hoping I bought the right stuff yesterday...


No mine is from http://www.latex-tubing.com/

It is 3/32id (.093) x 3/64w (.0468) x 3/16od (.187)

The stuff you bought if it is what I think has a .032 wall.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You need 3/16"od x 3/32"id x 3/64" wall .... that is great stuff !

Here is my supplier, it is shooting so well I just bought another roll that is in the refrigerator in a vacuum container now !

http://www.latex-tubing.com/

wll


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

wll said:


> Sanch said:
> 
> 
> > Wll the 3/16m is simple shot tubing correct? I am hoping I bought the right stuff yesterday...
> ...


The 25 feet I bought is.047 wall thickness and was what I consider cost effective 12 and some change.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sanch said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Sanch said:
> ...


Then you got good stuff ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again today, shot 3/8" steel and 5/8' marbles ... man alive they sure book out using small looped tubes !

The thrill of shooting 30-40 yards at something and watching the flight of that fast moving ammo is really cool......it is also cool watching 200+ grain ammo fly and smash into something and destroy it !

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

What is the draw weight like compared to 1842?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> What is the draw weight like compared to 1842?


At my draw of 36"+ and a static length of 7 inches it is about 2-3 more lbs then my 1842, which is about 19lbs if I remember right.

My draw weight may be more than yours as I'm drawing till it stops at about a 520% elongation factor.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Although I have been very, very happy with my 3/16od x .047w in black .... I just ordered some in amber to see how that does.

As amber tends to be a little more stretchier than black, I will shorten the static up about 1/2", going from around -7" for black to about 6.5 inches in amber with a 36+ draw ! keeping the elongation in the mid 500% range.

My 1842 is still the king of the hill speed wise and the 1745 or 3/16od x.047w is close behind for me. Again I'm so happy with the looped configuration and small diameter tubes I can't tell you. The 1745 and the 3/16od both like an active push toward the target when shot and really come to life speed wise with heavier ammo (130-215gr) when using this method. The 1745 and 3/16od x .047w tubes throw ammo in the 300gr range very well too ...better than the heavy tubs I have used to my surprise.

I have been using a "Larks Head" knot on the gypsy tie fork attachment and so far that has been working out very well, it keeps the two tube loops together so it is more like a single tube, instead of a large wide loop .... very nice !

wll


----------

